# Imac Triple Boot et maintenant mission Clonage



## ymichalak (9 Septembre 2009)

Salut la communauté 

 Il s'agit de mon premier message sur votre forum...Donc petite présentation.
Je suis responsable informatique dans un collège de l'Aude.
Nous venons d'acquérir des Imac et des Macbook pour les professeurs de musique.

Ce matin j'ai commencé la configuration d'un Imac avec un triple Boot :

- Mac Os X
- Linux Fedora 11
- Windows Xp

Maintenant vient l'heure du clonage de cette machine.
A première vue il existe CCC ou PartImage

   1. Pouvez-vous me dire si un des deux est capable de créer une image de mon DD entier (partition Ext3, Ntfs et biensûr hfsx) ?
   2. Existe-t-il pour MAC (triple boot) une application de clonage Client serveur ? du type ghost ou oscar ?
   3. Pouvez-vous me dire s'il est possible de booter un Mac via le réseau type boot PXE comme pour les PC ?

Voila le BOULET a terminé :love:

Merci par avance pour vos réponses


----------



## DarKOrange (16 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG, une règle importante ici (et ailleurs) : poster dans le bon forum. Ici on traite les problèmes techniques et les pannes matérielles des iMac Intel, ta question est donc HS dans ce forum. On bouge.


----------



## ymichalak (16 Septembre 2009)

> ON bouge


 d'accord et comment déplacer mon message et surtout dans quel forum ? Merci


*Résolu :* *Clonage avec CLONEZILLA*


----------



## pickwick (16 Septembre 2009)

ymichalak a dit:


> d'accord et comment déplacer mon message et surtout dans quel forum ? Merci




Ne t'inquiéte pas ça bouge tout seul....


----------

